# Question About Peas



## Starlight_Guide (Feb 11, 2008)

I read somewhere that canned peas will not work with bloating and such, because they are cooked? Is this true, and why do the peas need to be uncooked?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't think they need to be uncooked. When I fed peas, I microwaved them.


----------



## Starlight_Guide (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh, Ok. Thanks!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I would think that canned peas would be very difficult to shell, and most would have a high salt content. I have no idea if the salt would hurt them.


----------



## Starlight_Guide (Feb 11, 2008)

Actually, you would be surprised. Canned peas, all you have to do is squeeze them, and they plop right in. Its mushy, but it makes it easier for the little fish to get tiny particles of it.


----------

